# 2010 PE Exam Reference Material for Electrical Power



## cdcengineer (Dec 28, 2009)

I see many of the same recommendations here for which study and/or reference materials are useful. Did anyone find the Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers, 15th Edition

http://www.mcgraw-hill.com.sg/announcement.../0071441468.pdf useful?

I'm getting mixed emotions for the 8th edition Camara Reference manual and wonder if the Standard Handbook might be a better resource.

Thoughts?


----------



## reqex78 (Jan 7, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> I see many of the same recommendations here for which study and/or reference materials are useful. Did anyone find the Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers, 15th Editionhttp://www.mcgraw-hill.com.sg/announcement.../0071441468.pdf useful?
> 
> I'm getting mixed emotions for the 8th edition Camara Reference manual and wonder if the Standard Handbook might be a better resource.
> 
> Thoughts?


I did not take that book with me into the exam and I passed. I took the following books with me ...

IESNA Lighting Handbook Amazon

Power Systems Analysis by Grainger/Stevenson Amazon

2008 NEC Handbook Amazon

EERM by Camara Amazon

Electric Machinery text but can't remember the author

Power Electronics text but can't remember the author for this either &lt;_&lt;

I have heard that Power Electronics: Converters, Applications, and Design by Mohan, Undeland, and Robbins is a decent text Amazon

Good luck!


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 7, 2010)

reqex78 said:


> I did not take that book with me into the exam and I passed. I took the following books with me ...
> IESNA Lighting Handbook Amazon
> 
> Power Systems Analysis by Grainger/Stevenson Amazon
> ...


I took the IESNA as well, and I barely used it. It's just too large to use effectively unless you REALLY know lighting and use it all the time, in which case you don't need a reference as the lighting questions weren't that hard.

I took the lighting portion only from the Handbook you're talking about, which I printed from my school's website (some sort of service the offer, it was legal I promise). It was a good book and I used it moer than the IESNA.... but that was just for the lighting. I took the Camara as well, and I think it's an "OK" reference, I think it depends a lot more on you personally. Go to a library or a Barns&amp;Noble/Books-a-Million, and check one out. See if it has info you don't know, in which case you need it right?

For me, my college books were the best as I had a lot of power classes in undergrad and grad, and I knew them really well from the hours of HW. Hope this helps.


----------



## nuclear bus (Jan 13, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> I see many of the same recommendations here for which study and/or reference materials are useful. Did anyone find the Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers, 15th Editionhttp://www.mcgraw-hill.com.sg/announcement.../0071441468.pdf useful?
> 
> I'm getting mixed emotions for the 8th edition Camara Reference manual and wonder if the Standard Handbook might be a better resource.
> 
> Thoughts?


I've thought about buying this book for a long time and finally picked it up. It's a great all-encompassing reference, but I honestly can't see for one second how it would help you on the PE test. Of course, I did not pass (nicer words for failed) the last POWER PE exam so maybe I'm not the best one to ask and I'll be bringing it to the next test anyways just in case  I would definitely try and find a copy to look at before plunking down $130 for one though. Like I said, I don't regret my purchase, but after flipping through it I certainly don't expect it to help on the PE exam.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Jan 14, 2010)

nuclear bus said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > I see many of the same recommendations here for which study and/or reference materials are useful. Did anyone find the Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers, 15th Editionhttp://www.mcgraw-hill.com.sg/announcement.../0071441468.pdf useful?
> ...


Which book are you referring to? the Camera? or the Standard Handbook?


----------



## nuclear bus (Jan 19, 2010)

CLTEE49 said:


> nuclear bus said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


Sorry, I was referring to the mcgraw hill standard handbook for electrical engineers. Also, an update, after having the book for over a week and not using it for a single reason while studying for the POWER PE, I've decided to return it. It's not worth $130 in my mind. Sure, it has some good stuff in it, but that's a lot of money for a book that I may never use again. I don't think it would help during the test, and if I'm at home or at work I can easily find better information online. I should also note, I TRIED, MANY TIMES to use it to look up topics but it was completely useless, in my opinion. I'm sure somebody can find it useful, but not I. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 20, 2010)

For the past two weeks I've been studying and find that my first college book has been the most useful reference. It's Electric Circuit Analysis by Boctor (1987).

I did purchase the gamut of Elec Power references from PPI and have been using them as quick reference. I find the reference handbook by Camara is not detailed enough. Perfect for reference and has many bits from multiple topics.

Thanks to all for the replies. I will hold off on the McGraw reference for now.


----------



## Jiggalolo (Jan 22, 2010)

If you are really lacking in a specific subject while studying, you could always Google around for some technical application notes from various sources. I did that while preparing for the exam and included all of the notes a binder. $130 for a book is not worth it especially if there are no practice problems for you to work out.


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 22, 2010)

Jiggalolo said:


> If you are really lacking in a specific subject while studying, you could always Google around for some technical application notes from various sources. I did that while preparing for the exam and included all of the notes a binder. $130 for a book is not worth it especially if there are no practice problems for you to work out.


I'm not rich, but $130 isn't a big deal. Hear me out; how much time and energy are you expending studying for this test? Additionally, I sold all the books I didn't want in about 2 days on amazon after I found out I passed. So even if you buy it for $130 and hate it, you can probably still get $100 for it at least after comissions on amazon.

(unless they come out with a new edition, which is unlikely, but if so you won't get as much)


----------

